# Barra de menus de la hoja



## mario231179 (Feb 11, 2010)

Buenas dias
necesitaria saber como recuperar la *barra de menus de la hoja* que desaparecio (la que contiene ARCHIVO - EDICION - VER - ETC). dentro de la personalizacion de las barras de herramientas no esta la opcion para poder colocarle el tilde, probe desinstalando el paquete office e instalando nuevamente pero el problema persiste.
desde ya muchas gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## sailepaty (Feb 11, 2010)

Menu->Herramientas->Personalizar

Saludos


----------



## mario231179 (Feb 11, 2010)

desde ya gracias por la respuesta, pero te repito dentro *de la personalizacion de las barras de herramientas no esta la opcion para poder colocarle el tilde*


----------



## sailepaty (Feb 11, 2010)

Cuales son las barras que tienes disponibles? Con que nombre la estas buscando?

Saludos


----------



## mario231179 (Feb 11, 2010)

lo verifique en el excel de otra maquina y la barra es  *barra de menus de la hoja, *que en el listado de barra de herramientas personalizadas (de la maquina que tiene el problema) no aparece. ambas versiones de Excel son identicas.


----------



## sailepaty (Feb 11, 2010)

Haber presiona Alt+F11 insertar modulo y pega este codigo.

Sub Test()
    CommandBars("Barra de menus de la hoja").Enabled = True
End Sub

Ahora ejecuta la macro. Es importante que pongas el nombre de la barra tal y como lo viste en la maquina de tu compañero

Saludos


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 21, 2010)

Mario,

Favor indicar si usted pudo implementar la solución que _sailepaty_ ofreció - debía haber funcionado. Otra manera de hacer la misma cosa que él recomendó es _Alt+F11_ para ir al editor VBE y _Ctrl+G_ para abrir la ventana "Immediate" y dentro de la ventana inmediato poner 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
application.commandbars(1).enabled = true
```
Si ésto no le funciona háganos saber, pero me soprenderá si la solución de _sailepaty_ no le sirva.


----------



## razamora47 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gracias, hice lo que sugirio Greg, reinicie y se normailizo. Saludos


----------

